# CC Key Stuck In Ignition



## jbryce98 (Dec 15, 2010)

For the last week, when I push my key into the dash to turn "off" my cc the key is not being fully released from the ignition. After freaking and locking my car with my extra fob I google'd the issue and found it was a proplem in the 07 passats. I guess placing the key into the ignition part way and moving the automatic shift from Park to N, and back to Park will reset it and allow the key to come out? I brought it to VW and they could not replicate the issue and since it is under warranty and VW would be charged they could not "fix" the issue. The lead tech, who i know pretty well said he thinks it is a transmition sensor and is over a 5 hour fix. OH, i live in the north east as well, so maybe because it is getting colder now and today was over 50 thats why they couldn't replicate the issue? Just a thought. 

ANY IDEAS? 


2010 CC SPORT / 6k / 

PRIOR 
2008 Passat Lux 
2005 Jetta GLI 
2001 Jetta


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

If your key fob gets stuck again..kill the engine. Place your foot on the brake and push in the button on the actual gear shifter and repeat that. You will be able to pull the key out. It's a way of releasing the key.:snowcool:


----------



## jbryce98 (Dec 15, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> If your key fob gets stuck again..kill the engine. Place your foot on the brake and push in the button on the actual gear shifter and repeat that. You will be able to pull the key out. It's a way of releasing the key.:snowcool:


 THanks - Is this a known issue? Don't think it should be happening with 6k miles on it


----------



## A-10Wingman (Aug 10, 2010)

Yup.... I have had the same problem on my CC. Pisses me off


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

It shouldn't be happening all the time. I've read that it can be caused if you lock your steering wheel when you get out of your car. 

If you keep having this problem make sure to contact your dealer and see what they think. But in the meantime if it happens again just do what I instructed above. :thumbup:


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> It shouldn't be happening all the time.


 Definitely not. A trip to the dealer may be in order. 

mike.


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

I had this on my B6 and they had to replace the steering column... never happend again after that.


----------



## jbryce98 (Dec 15, 2010)

*HELP!*

Been to the dealership twice. No luck so far, they are extremely patient and give me an a6 loaner but since i am on warranty they wont just start replacing parts until they can diagnose the problem. And guess what, we can't diagnose the problem because my key only gets stuck in the ignition randomly. Any ideas?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Next time the key gets stuck call roadside assistance or the dealership and have them tow it. Then they will see what you're talking about. 

I know it will be a PITA but this may be your only way of letting them see it first hand.


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

*not a CC, but........*

When I first got the Passat I had this stuck key issue pretty often. To this day it still happens though only once in awhile. When the key gets stuck I move the steering wheel left and right. It won't move much as the wheel lock is engaged, but jiggling the wheel (don't get violent) while pulling on the key always gets the job done. Hope this helps.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

JimH said:


> When I first got the Passat I had this stuck key issue pretty often. To this day it still happens though only once in awhile. When the key gets stuck I move the steering wheel left and right. It won't move much as the wheel lock is engaged, but jiggling the wheel (don't get violent) while pulling on the key always gets the job done. Hope this helps.


All you need to do is press and release the gear shift button while the brake is engaged and the key will pop out.


----------



## pkem380 (Jan 10, 2011)

push in the side clicker 3 times and the key should release no problem


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

My problem today was slightly different. I come into my car and could not put the key in. Goes in maybe quarter way and no further. 
I actually tried pressing the brake and the shifter knob but didn't help. 

I then stuck my finger in and something clicked and it worked... 
Anyone experience this?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

The key receptacle into gets replaced. Its actually not a very hard job to replace from the looks of it. You just have to have a special tool to release the faceplate of the key receptacle from what I have been told when I got my panel was replaced in that area.


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

Well my key wouldn't come out today. 
I couldn't figure it out at all. 
So I watched the video - guess what?:what: 
I went back to the car and it was in gear. . .:screwy:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Just in case this ever happens to me, what do those of us with manual gearboxes do when our fobs are stuck in the ignition?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Car with manual trans do not have the locking mechanism in the key socket that the auto-tranny cars do.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> Car with manual trans do not have the locking mechanism in the key socket that the auto-tranny cars do.


 Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## mrfaint (May 24, 2013)

*Stick shift VW also has key stuck*

It happened to me today. I canot take the key out and had to 'quench' stop the engine. but still cannot take out my key. Tried to shift to all gears and turned my wheel. 

Please help, Waiting online!


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

I had the similar problem couple times in my 06 Passat. The thing I did was pressing the brake, put the gear selector from P to D, then back to P. Then I can get my key out. I think the problem was the inside gear didn't reach in the P position even the gear selector shows it's in P. It happens, but very rare.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

mrfaint said:


> It happened to me today. I canot take the key out and had to 'quench' stop the engine. but still cannot take out my key. Tried to shift to all gears and turned my wheel.
> 
> Please help, Waiting online!


Put the shifter in P. Push the break pedal, push the button on the side of the shifter multiple times and try to take the key out.


----------



## vdub_09 (Jul 21, 2015)

Im having the same problem here. I took it to the dealer and they said its the ignition control-lock module. $$700 ticket.


----------



## vdub_09 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm having this issue, when the key won't come out from the ignition. I did a search and the moving from P to D or N and back to P would real ease the key. In my case it didn't. Also tried pushing the button on the gear selector 3 times. That didn't worked. ((Key is one of those that where the whole remote is the key so it inserts into a slot where you push it in and pushing in again to start and to shut off you push it out and you pull out. ))<~ that's what she said. ) What worked for me was kind of grasping the key and pull it with a bit of force and it comes out. Seems that something is not letting it be released. Car turns on and off normally when key is in. Now when I want to insert the key in the issue is that it won't go in. Seems that something is on its way not letting it go through. What worked for me was sticking my finger inside and push a little "tooth feeling" thing that is on the side until I hear a "click". Then try to insert the key and it all goes fine. Now the issue cycles again every time I have to drive. In my opinion, I think it was the ignition switch that had to be replaced. So I took it to the dealer and after 2 hours of waiting I get a 3000$ bill. I told the service advisor that I was just there because of my key issues. He pointed out that it was the steering column lock module that had to be replaced and that part had to be ordered. It was going to be about $800. I had no other choose but just to have it replaced since I was getting charged to get it "diagnosed" Took it it in early on the day after the day part had been delivered on the previews day. I was promised a rental bc I had to go to work. Dropped the car The whole day passed. Got out of one hour early. Drove back and when I got there the car was "not finished". So I waited. After 2 hours. I get the car back. I pay for it they bring the car around and gave me the key. When I was leaving I noticed that the issues wasn't fixed. The key was having a hard time going in. And same issue hard to pull. Whent right back to the service advisor and he says all well now you have to change the ignition switch. I'm like WTF THIS IS WHY I ORIGINALLY CAME HERE FOR. They misdiagnosed my car when I knew what the problem was to stat with. The ignition switch. What do you guys think I should do???? Sincerely, Owner of a Passat cc 09.


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

Not sure what a Passat CC is. Different beasts either a CC or a Passat. 

But. Small claims court seems to be your best option. They have not fixed the original issue and would seem they have charged you for an item that did not need replacing in the first place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

